# Apple mail showing two copies of sent emails



## RobCarr (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi there. I've recently purchased an iMac running El Capitan. I've set up my 'Live' mail account in Apple Mail and everything seems to be ok other than every email I send from the 'live' account appears twice in the 'sent' folder in the Apple Mail application. This doesn't happen if I send an email from my iPhone or iPad. I'm sure it must be due to a setting adjustment, but I can't figure out which one. Can you help?


----------

